# America’s Cup: Real Boats, More Sailors



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

*The Boats*
75-80 foot planing monohulls built to a "box" rule (like that used for TP52s), fractional rigs with asymmetrical spinnakers, canting keels whose maximum cant must result in the bulb remaining underwater. The boats will have a useful life after each campaign.









America's Cup: Real Boats, More Sailors >> Scuttlebutt Sailing News


America’s Cup defender Emirates Team New Zealand and their club, Royal New Zealand Yacht Squadron, alongside the Challenger of Record for the 37th




www.sailingscuttlebutt.com





If only was not an April fools joke


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

JoCoSailor said:


> *The Boats*
> 75-80 foot planing monohulls built to a "box" rule (like that used for TP52s), fractional rigs with asymmetrical spinnakers, canting keels whose maximum cant must result in the bulb remaining underwater. The boats will have a useful life after each campaign.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't race.... I cruise... but in the past I did enjoyed watching the AC races on live TV. Everything has gone very high tech and the boats and the campaigns have taken the boats to a place so far removed what what I relate to as sailing that it is of no interest to me as "sailing". So if they are returning to real sail boats 99.99999% of sailors can relate to.... I am all for it. What the boat and sails and rigging are made from can be as high tech as they can do... but please... a sailboat not a wind machine.
I suppose money made this happen... sponsorships, endorsements, TV and so on... This has gotten out of control in all sports... just one of the reasons I don't bother with spectator sports any more. As a youngster I watched and listened on the radio and even went to the ball park. Now I couldn't afford to go to a game,


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

JoCoSailor said:


> *The Boats*
> 75-80 foot planing monohulls built to a "box" rule (like that used for TP52s), fractional rigs with asymmetrical spinnakers, canting keels whose maximum cant must result in the bulb remaining underwater. The boats will have a useful life after each campaign.
> 
> 
> ...


It most certainly is an April fool joke. Not especially well done. Here's another one: AI AC36.5 v1.0


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

They will be using the foiling mono-hulls for at least the next 2 AC's.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I really don't think the billionaires that pay for these campaigns give one hoot what anyone else likes. I'm certain the spectators and corporate sponsorships are greatly secondary to the actual price they pay to compete in that arena. They just defray cost a little. No one makes money on the AC, other than all the surrounding vendors.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I really don't think the billionaires that pay for these campaigns give one hoot what anyone else likes. I'm certain the spectators and corporate sponsorships are greatly secondary to the actual price they pay to compete in that arena. They just defray cost a little. No one makes money on the AC, other than all the surrounding vendors.


you are joking of course... all the "interests" being paid are for-profit operations... whether it's the companies who make electronics. or the hulls... or even the designers...to companies sponsors... these are all for profit businesses.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> other than all the surrounding vendors.





SanderO said:


> you are joking of course... all the "interests" being paid are for-profit operations... whether it's the companies who make electronics. or the hulls... or even the designers...to companies sponsors... these are all for profit businesses.


Not joking, you just misread what I wrote. I acknowledged the surround vendors are making money. However, the billionaires that fund these teams spend huge sums on these teams and I do not believe even break even with commercial sponsorship or ticket/view sales. It costs them big. It's always been about bragging rights between elite yacht clubs around the world. I'm only saying they don't care what the sailing community would prefer to watch and don't need to. Never did.


----------

